# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Identitet i dyfishte - Te jetosh mes genjeshtrave!

## ☆Angie☆

Ju ka ndodhur te njihni njerez qe krijojne nje personalitet per veten, te cilin ne te vertete nuk e kane? Njerez qe shpesh hiqen si doktore, te gjitheditur, profesore, te ardhur nga familje intelektualesh, njerez qe shpikin  fate ? Njerez te rinj ne moshe, por qe e paraqesin veten me nje CV te pasur, qe kane mbaruar shkelqyer, qe jane specializuar ne universitete te mira, me nje karriere te shkelqyer e pune, etj etj
E paraqesin veten si dicka te vecante, si njerez me moral, virtyte dhe karakter.
Duan, shpesh ne menyre te pavullnetshme, qe te jene ne qender te vemendjes, duke sajuar ne nje menyre teper bindese histori, ne te cilen ata luajne rolin kryesor.

Ky tip njerezish njihet ne psikologji (psikiatri) nen percaktimin *Pseudolog*, njerez qe thone te ashtuquajturat genjeshtra patologjike. Eshte nje shqetesim narcizist i personalitetit (Narcissistic Personality Disorder) dhe i lidhur ngushte me ngjarje te perjetuara ne femijeri.

Une do te deshiroja te dija me teper rreth ketij crregullimi personaliteti.
° Cfare eshte me saktesi dhe si percaktohet?
° Nga se karakterizohet nje pseudolog?
° Shkaqet qe cojne ne lindjen e ketij crregullimi ? Kemi te bejme me trauma te kaluara ne femijeri?
° Cfare paraqet nje pseudolog per veten dhe ambjentin social ku jeton? Sa perplasje ka ai mes realitetit dhe si konfrontohet me te? etj

Do te me pelqente pra te diskutonim me gjere ne lidhje me pseudologet. Dua ndihme ta kuptoj me mire sjelljen e tyre. Ju ftoj te diskutojme ne menyre konstruktive.

Cfare mendoni?

----------


## mia@

Teme interesante angelina02.
Ja cfare lexova rreth kesaj semundje te sjelljes.
*Fjala narcissist vjen nga nje mit Grek, i cili tregon per nje djale te paraqitshem i cili quhej narcissus. Ai pa fytyren e tij te reflektuar ne uje dhe ra ne dashuri me ate qe pa, pra veten e vet.*
Kryesisht njerezit qe kane kete semundje vuajne nga vetpelqimi i ekzagjeruar i vetes. Kujtojne se gjithcka ka te bej me te, dhe Gjithcka duhet te sillet rreth tyre. Jane shume te prekshem, dhe mund te reagojne dhe ashper ne situata te ndryshme.
Kam njohur nje person te tille ketu. Ishte e pamundur te komunikoje normalisht me te. I pelqente qe vetem ajo te fliste. Ne te tjeret per te flisnim gjera pa interes. Vetem ajo duhej te mburrej. Nese i beje qejfin dikujt tjeter ne prani te saj behesh keq e hidhej direkt ne sulm. Fillonte e mburrej, dhe nuk pranonte qe dikush mund te bente dicka me mire se ajo, qofte dhe per dicka te vogel, e te parendesishme.
Nuk kishte asnje cilesi per tu mburrur, por hajde t'ja mbushje mendjen asaj.
Per ate ekzistonte vetem nje lloj peremri ''*Une* ''.Me vinte keq per ate tip qe kishte, se me shume vuante vet nga sjellja e saj jonormale, sesa bente te tjeret te vuanin. Te tjeret e shikonin si ishte dhe i largoheshin. Nuk bente njeri me te mire se vetja, dhe normal tani jeton e vetme. Nuk besoj se ka burre per te.  :ngerdheshje:  Por kjo nuk e bente ate te reflektonte qe dicka nuk shkonte me te. Ishin te tjeret ata qe kishin probleme per ate. 
Per te, te tjeret ishin shume poshte saj, prandaj ndodhnin keqkuptimet. Shoqeria me njerez te tille eshte vertet shume bezdisese, te bejne te ndihesh e padukshme, ose me keq sikur je ne sherbim te tyre.

----------


## La_Fenice

Edhe une kam njohr njerez te tille dhe jane vertet te padurueshem,shpesh kam menduar ti keshilloj te shkojne tek psikiatri sepse kane diçka qe ju mungon dhe kerkojne ta fshehin ne çdo forme duke  sjelle ne menyre te çuditshme.Fatkeqesisht po te jene persona te afert qe nuk ke nga tu shmangesh te hapin jo pak probleme!

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Nuk e kam fjalen per narcizistet une, por per pseudologet, ata qe genjejne per cdo gje dhe krijojne nje realitet te tyrin qe nuk ekziston. 




> Ju ka ndodhur te njihni njerez qe krijojne nje personalitet per veten, te cilin ne te vertete nuk e kane? Njerez qe shpesh hiqen si doktore, te gjitheditur, profesore, te ardhur nga familje intelektualesh, njerez qe shpikin fate ? Njerez te rinj ne moshe, por qe e paraqesin veten me nje CV te pasur, qe kane mbaruar shkelqyer, qe jane specializuar ne universitete te mira, me nje karriere te shkelqyer e pune, etj etj
> E paraqesin veten si dicka te vecante, si njerez me moral, virtyte dhe karakter.
> Duan, shpesh ne menyre te pavullnetshme, qe te jene ne qender te vemendjes, duke sajuar ne nje menyre teper bindese histori, ne te cilen ata luajne rolin kryesor.


Dua te dije me shume rreth ketyre.

----------


## La_Fenice

Une per pseudologet po thoja dhe nga eksperienca personale eshte mire tu rrish larg se ta nxijne me genjeshtra e budallalliqe!

----------


## mia@

> Nuk e kam fjalen per narcizistet une, por per pseudologet, ata qe genjejne per cdo gje dhe krijojne nje realitet te tyrin qe nuk ekziston. 
> 
> 
> 
> Dua te dije me shume rreth ketyre.


Nuk besoj se ka ndonje ndryshim shume te madh midis ketyre termave angelina02. A nuk jetojne dhe narcizistet ne nje realitet te genjeshter te krijuar nga mendja e tyre? Normal qe edhe ata genjejne per te ''justifikuar'' meritat, virtytet qe i veshin vetes.
Mendimi im personal. Mund te jem dhe e gabuar. :buzeqeshje: 
Edhe ai rasti qe permenda une i gezon ato tipare qe ke permend ti.
Ajo te shuante me genjeshtra, kur vinte puna te vetja e saj.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Perse mendon se genjejne? Eshte vertet crregullim personaliteti apo ka ndonje arsye pe e bene kete?

Pse duhet t'u rrish larg? Jane "te semure" duhen ndihmuar per mua  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Nuk besoj se ka ndonje ndryshim shume te madh midis ketyre termave angelina02. A nuk jetojne dhe narcizistet ne nje realitet te genjeshter te krijuar nga mendja e tyre? Normal qe edhe ata genjejne per te ''justifikuar'' m,eritat qe i veshin vetes.
> Mendimi im poersonal. Mund te jem dhe e gabuar.
> Edhe ai rasti qe permenda une i gezon ato tipare qe ke permend ti.
> Ajo te shuante me genjeshtra, kur vinte puna te vetja e saj.


Ka shume ndryshim dea_07 :buzeqeshje: 

Sic e ke thene me bold te postimi me siper, narcizistet "jane te dashuruar me veten" ne cdo aspket, por me sa me rezulton nuk genjejne.

Pseudologet jane "mashturesa". Dmth ata mund te jene edhe loser, njerez te rendomte por sajojne te tilla genjeshtra te besueshme, sa duken te suksesshem dhe te vecante. Genjejne per cdo gje, krejt ne menyre te pavullnetshme, aq sa edhe vete nuk jane koshient per ate qe thone. Eshte si nje shtrengim i brendshem, detyrim per te genjyer. Hiqen ata qe s'jane.

----------


## La_Fenice

> Perse mendon se genjejne? Eshte vertet crregullim personaliteti apo ka ndonje arsye pe e bene kete?
> 
> Pse duhet t'u rrish larg? Jane "te semure" duhen ndihmuar per mua


Mendoj se kane çrregullim personaliteti dhe kane nevoje per nje psikanalize shumevjeçare per te dale nga situata por kete gje nuk e kuptojne.Genjejne edhe per gjera kot pa rendesi dhe nuk e kam kuptuar kurre arsyen.Mendoj se kane nje boshllek brenda vetes dhe qe vuajne nga deliri i madheshtise.thashe qe eshte me mire ti shmangesh sepse duke menduar ti ndihmosh te fundosin edhe ty.

----------


## mia@

> Ka shume ndryshim dea_07
> 
> Sic e ke thene me bold te postimi me siper, narcizistet "jane te dashuruar me veten" ne cdo aspket, por me sa me rezulton nuk genjejne.
> 
> Pseudologet jane "mashturesa". Dmth ata mund te jene edhe loser, njerez te rendomte por sajojne te tilla genjeshtra te besueshme, sa duken te suksesshem dhe te vecante. Genjejne per cdo gje, krejt ne menyre te pavullnetshme, aq sa edhe vete nuk jane koshient per ate qe thone. Eshte si nje shtrengim i brendshem, detyrim per te genjyer. Hiqen ata qe s'jane.


Pra keta i karakterizon me shume genjeshtra?
Pse genjejne?
Kane frike nga deshtimi? 
Kane frike te jene vetvetja?
Nuk mund te pranojne faktin qe nuk jane perfekt?
Kane nje gje te perbashket. ''Uni'' i tyre nuk i le te pranojne qe dicka nuk shkon me ta, dhe bejne gjithcka per te genjyer veten, e te tjeret qe ata jane ata qe s'jane. Vetem se narcizisti e ben ne menyre te pavullnetshme, ndersa tjetri ne menyre te vullnetshme.
Me kete je dakort? :perqeshje:

----------


## Explorer

Une personalisht njoh njerez te ketille, bile njerin e njoh shume mire dhe i 

pershtatet tamam pershkrimit qe ka bere Angelina.

Ai ne muret e zyres se vet ka varur nje numer te madh te mirenjohjeve e 

certifikatave per te treguar karieren e tij. Veshet me kostume te shtrenjta dhe

me kollare. Ka edhe kepuce te bukura dhe firmato. Kur flet, flet me ze te larte

dhe me autoritetin e frikes.

Mirepo, kur thiret qe te punoje punen per te cilen edhte i diplomuar, ai nuk 

eshte ne gjengje qe ta kryeje ate, dhe per te dalur nga situata, gjen njemije 

arsyetime te ndryshme (rrena).

Ne te gjithe e dime se ai diplomen e ka mare duke iu faleminderuar perkatesise

se tije elitare (babain e ka  pase "elite), e ka mare me lloj-lloj menyresh te pa

ndershme, edhe ata mirenjohjet dhe certifikatat e varura ne mur i ka blere me

te holla.

Edhe ai e din se ne e dime aftesine e tij profesionale ( sa i vlen lekura), por 

nuk mbushet me mend, ai vazhdon edhe metutje te jete i dashuruar ne veten

e tij,te jete narcist dhe kryeneç.

----------


## PINK

> Mendoj se kane çrregullim personaliteti dhe kane nevoje per nje psikanalize shumevjeçare per te dale nga situata por kete gje nuk e kuptojne.Genjejne edhe per gjera kot pa rendesi dhe nuk e kam kuptuar kurre arsyen.Mendoj se kane nje boshllek brenda vetes dhe qe vuajne nga deliri i madheshtise.thashe qe eshte me mire ti shmangesh sepse duke menduar ti ndihmosh te fundosin edhe ty.


keto qe pershkruan ti, jane njerezit genjeshtare. Jo ato me personalitete te dyfishshta. 
ato tipa qe vuajne nga kjo jetojne nen presionin e personaliteve te dyfishta, Ne njeren"jete" mund te jene engjej bie fjala, njerez normale, por diku ne ato qelizat e erreta te trurit fshiheh dhe nje identitet tjeter i pa konfrontuar me boten, njerezit qe e rrethojne. Ate mund ta perjetojne, apo nxjerrin ne pah ne ambjente apo situata te tjera te ndryshme, heret a vone patjeter. 

eshte semundje e trurit qe duhet kuruar se mund te jete dhe e rrezikshme nga njerezit qe e mbartin varet nga traumat apo problemet qe kane kaluar ne jete.

----------


## murik

> Teme interesante angelina02.
> Ja cfare lexova rreth kesaj semundje te sjelljes.
> *Fjala narcissist vjen nga nje mit Grek, i cili tregon per nje djale te paraqitshem i cili quhej narcissus. Ai pa fytyren e tij te reflektuar ne uje dhe ra ne dashuri me ate qe pa, pra veten e vet.*
> Kryesisht njerezit qe kane kete semundje vuajne nga vetpelqimi i ekzagjeruar i vetes. Kujtojne se gjithcka ka te bej me te, dhe Gjithcka duhet te sillet rreth tyre. Jane shume te prekshem, dhe mund te reagojne dhe ashper ne situata te ndryshme.
> Kam njohur nje person te tille ketu. Ishte e pamundur te komunikoje normalisht me te. I pelqente qe vetem ajo te fliste. Ne te tjeret per te flisnim gjera pa interes. Vetem ajo duhej te mburrej. Nese i beje qejfin dikujt tjeter ne prani te saj behesh keq e hidhej direkt ne sulm. Fillonte e mburrej, dhe nuk pranonte qe dikush mund te bente dicka me mire se ajo, qofte dhe per dicka te vogel, e te parendesishme.
> Nuk kishte asnje cilesi per tu mburrur, por hajde t'ja mbushje mendjen asaj.
> Per ate ekzistonte vetem nje lloj peremri ''*Une* ''.Me vinte keq per ate tip qe kishte, se me shume vuante vet nga sjellja e saj jonormale, sesa bente te tjeret te vuanin. Te tjeret e shikonin si ishte dhe i largoheshin. Nuk bente njeri me te mire se vetja, dhe normal tani jeton e vetme. Nuk besoj se ka burre per te.  Por kjo nuk e bente ate te reflektonte qe dicka nuk shkonte me te. Ishin te tjeret ata qe kishin probleme per ate. 
> Per te, te tjeret ishin shume poshte saj, prandaj ndodhnin keqkuptimet. Shoqeria me njerez te tille eshte vertet shume bezdisese, te bejne te ndihesh e padukshme, ose me keq sikur je ne sherbim te tyre.


O rrobi, po a e ke idene se per c'fare e ka fjalen hapesi i temse?Narcisismi s'ka lidhje fare me ato qe pretendohet te diskoutohet ne kete teme.

----------


## murik

A kam njhohur une ndonje te tille? Ehh e njoh dhe jejtoj me te prej 37 vjetesh...Po deshet te dini me teper me beni pyetje me te shtjelluara..

----------


## mia@

> O rrobi, po a e ke idene se per c'fare e ka fjalen hapesi i temse?Narcisismi s'ka lidhje fare me ato qe pretendohet te diskoutohet ne kete teme.





> Ky tip njerezish njihet ne psikologji (psikiatri) nen percaktimin *Pseudolog*, njerez qe thone te ashtuquajturat genjeshtra patologjike. *Eshte nje shqetesim narcizist i personalitetit (Narcissistic Personality Disorder) dhe i lidhur ngushte me ngjarje te perjetuara ne femijeri.*


U nisa nga keto fjale.
Nese une se kam idene se per cfare behet fjale, ti nuk e ke idene e rregullave te miresjelljes. Nuk jam shoku yt qe me drejtohesh ne ate menyre. Nese do te me bindesh ndryshe trego cik me kulture dhe sill njohurite e tua te shumta ne lidhje me kete semundje meqe paske pervoje 37 vjecare me njerez te tille.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

E kisha harruar që e kisha hapur këtë temën :ngerdheshje:  Kur të jem e lirë, do të përkthejë material plotësues e do ta postoj këtu, se tani për tani s'mundem, më filloi uni që mos filloftë :perqeshje:

----------


## AuGuSt_

> Ju ka ndodhur te njihni njerez qe krijojne nje personalitet per veten, te cilin ne te vertete nuk e kane? Njerez qe shpesh hiqen si doktore, te gjitheditur, profesore, te ardhur nga familje intelektualesh, njerez qe shpikin  fate ? Njerez te rinj ne moshe, por qe e paraqesin veten me nje CV te pasur, qe kane mbaruar shkelqyer, qe jane specializuar ne universitete te mira, me nje karriere te shkelqyer e pune, etj etj
> E paraqesin veten si dicka te vecante, si njerez me moral, virtyte dhe karakter.
> Duan, shpesh ne menyre te pavullnetshme, qe te jene ne qender te vemendjes, duke sajuar ne nje menyre teper bindese histori, ne te cilen ata luajne rolin kryesor.
> 
> Ky tip njerezish njihet ne psikologji (psikiatri) nen percaktimin *Pseudolog*, njerez qe thone te ashtuquajturat genjeshtra patologjike. Eshte nje shqetesim narcizist i personalitetit (Narcissistic Personality Disorder) dhe i lidhur ngushte me ngjarje te perjetuara ne femijeri.
> 
> Une do te deshiroja te dija me teper rreth ketij crregullimi personaliteti.
> ° Cfare eshte me saktesi dhe si percaktohet?
> ° Nga se karakterizohet nje pseudolog?
> ...


Dsm4 e permban pergjigjen Shkaqet e keti cregullimi vihen re ne moshen 18 vjec kur krijohet nje "carje" e personalitetit dhe shkaqet nuk jan gjendur ende  eshte konstatar nje rast ne Usa me 22 personalitete.

----------


## darknesss

Ku eshte* J@mes* ?!

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nuk me ka ndodhur te njoh njerez te tille, ose te pakten edhe nqs i kam njohur nuk kam arritur deri ne piken sa te zbuloj qe gjerat per te cilat tregon, mos te jene te verteta. Nqs ka njerez te tille me vjen keq per ata/ato. Nuk besoj se jane te keqinj ne shpirt e nuk ma ha mendja se duan t'i bejne keq njeriu. Duan me teper vemendje e sidomos dashuri nga njerezit qe per ta jane te aferm. 

Nejse nuk me duket ndonje gje shqetesuese. Ne fund te fundit te gjithe enderrojme gjera me te medha se vetja jone, ose do deshironim te ishim dikush tjeter, duke simbolizuar veten tone me mitet apo me artistet e muzikantet, astronautet, shkencetaret (doktorret e inxhenieret e famshem).

Mbas kesaj teme jam akoma me teper dakort me shprehjen: Eshte bukur te kesh endrra, por duhet te kesh edhe kapacitetet e duhura per t'i realizuar.

----------


## Alkolisti

> Identitet i dyfishte - Te jetosh mes genjeshtrave!


*

i dyfisht e kan te gjithe, dhe eshte nomrale.

po perteji se dyfishte- ka shum njerez qe per asryje vetiake bejn kete jeten e ashquajtur e dyfishte.


PS: i vleresoji keto lloji njerezish, sepse jan shum te zgjuar,
ti kujton se po flet me nje barazit, por kur dalin fakte-
 te vonuar del qe ai tka ven ne loje dhe ske marr vesh as dreqin se çka ka ndodhur.*

----------

